# Presacral abscess DX pls



## ChristieH (May 19, 2014)

Hi, would someone...anyone...please tell me what DX code you would use for a presacral abscess?  The patient is male and has fever and the presacral abscess as the reason for the consult request. Thank you.


----------



## jbrightw (May 25, 2014)

I would suggest to code 567.21 for presacral abscess in male and 614.4 for female.

Jesus Brightwin


----------



## ChristieH (May 26, 2014)

Thank you Jesus.  The 567.21 is just what I was looking for. Thanks for responding to the call.


----------

